# Assault



## Fueling Around (Dec 16, 2020)

A women was arrested for assaulting her musician husband.

At her hearing the Magistrate looked at her and inquired in a drawl "First ahfender?"

"No!" she replied.
"First I hit him with the Gibson, then I hit him with  the Fender!"


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 16, 2020)

That's a good one!

Ryan


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 16, 2020)

LOL


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 17, 2020)

Ha!!  Good one.
Years ago, two of my friends, a couple, got into a pretty ugly argument.  She ended the argument by nailing him across the side of the head with a ghetto blaster--knocked him right off his Harley.  Laughed so hard I almost peed myself.
Gary


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for the likes.


GaryHibbert said:


> Ha!!  Good one.
> Years ago, two of my friends, a couple, got into a pretty ugly argument.  She ended the argument by nailing him across the side of the head with a ghetto blaster--knocked him right off his Harley.  Laughed so hard I almost peed myself.
> Gary


Did the bike get hurt?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 17, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Thanks for the likes.
> Did the bike get hurt?


Nope.  Kickstand was down.
Gary


----------

